# What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines..



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

What is the stock Hp for the following engines?
1600
1641
1776
1835
What is the best add on's for HP (best Bang For your Buck)
Such as 009 Dist...etc.. what are the Gains...?
I bought a 65 and I'm going to want to go with bigger eingine (it has a 1600 right now) but still want it as a daily to part time driver..
Thanks in advance!


----------



## nicnaor (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (passat_guy21)*

Well for a daily, I wouldn't recommend an 1835, and probably not an 1650 neither. Because the cylinder walls are too thin. So that would leave you with 1776 by process of elimination. Well for a daily 1776 is a good engine to go IMO.
There's no real way to determine an HP just by size of the engine. You can get more HP form a nicely tuned 1600 engine compared to a "normal" 1776 engine. Carbs, heads, exhaust, etc is all important too. You can get a 1776 to 100+ HP with nice heads, exhaust, a turbo, etc etc.


----------



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (nicnaor)*

Ok so it sounds like 1776 is the way to go....

On to part two....
If i end up keeping the 1600 for a while what things can be done to increase HP and still maintain drivability and reliability? What are the approx. gains of each? 
ie..... headers.. exhaust....dual carbs.....009 distributor..... (what are the best ones out there?)


----------



## nicnaor (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (passat_guy21)*

I had my 1600 in a ghia as my daily for years and had no real complaints. I can keep up with traffic, run 85mph all day long, etc/ I had Borsch 009 with electronic ignition (Petronix), Blue Coil, stock carbs, headers (Empi style) and eventually a mild ported head. You can run a bigger carb on a stock 1600 (even duals but dual carbs is harder to maintain). 
It all depends on how much you want to spend and how much HP you really want. You can always run the same headers, distributor and coil on a 1600 and 1776 so that would be the 1st thing to get. You can get mild heads and bore it out when you upgrade later. Check out STF also for more opnions.


----------



## Batan (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (nicnaor)*

I'm running a rebuilt stock 1600 sp with stock carb, but I've got headers, single quite pack and 009 dist. I'm trying to figure out what kind of HP I'm getting but nobody is trowing any numbers at me...







60HP?


----------



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (Batan)*

i was hoping for numbers as well... but with all the different variables you just can't get a number... unless you know the piston size, heads...etc etc etc.....


----------



## nicnaor (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (passat_guy21)*

The people at STF would know HP ratings better, it's a commonly asked question over there. I myself have no idea.


----------



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (nicnaor)*

STF????


----------



## nicnaor (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (passat_guy21)*

Shop Talk Forums:
http://shoptalkforums.com/


----------



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (nicnaor)*

cool thanks... new to this aircooled stuff!


----------



## dragbug (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (passat_guy21)*

PassatGuy---throw some specs out and you will be able to get a H.P figure. I just gave a kid a combination to run a high 14 second ET in a bug just now.
Single Port guy...about 60-63 is right. I bet it has a lot of torque but dual port is the way to power!


----------



## PhatMatt (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (dragbug)*

I was thinking about grabbin one of these next time im down south. http://qualitygermanautoparts.com/RebuiltVW1776-1835.htm
In the magazines they have that listed for 699.00



[Modified by PhatMatt, 6:10 AM 3-28-2003]


----------



## trickyricky (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (passat_guy21)*

passat guy21: Parts are so cheap you should at least beefup your 1600. I love the weber progressive 32/36(use smaller jets), 009 distributer with compufire pick-ups,petronics coil and throw on a merged header.
When it comes time for the new motor. Thinks about my favorite: 74mm crank x 90.5mm pistons =1904cc of reliable power. Just a thought. The bigger crank creates a few extra issues but it can be worth it.


----------



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (PhatMatt)*

drag bug..... the only specs i have right now are...
Stock 1600 dual port ... with either dual kardons 34 or 40 mm, 009 distributor, header, bugpack single exhaust
Also what does this sound like?1835 40 mm, intake valves, high rev srping, performance cam, high volume oil pumpw /filter, dual 40 mm kardon carbs.
The guy is asking 850 for the 1835?
Or should i put $1K into the stock dual port 1600 and do the carbs, 009 distributor, header, bugpack single exhaust, and whatever else is good for HP and reliability for under $1K.... let me know your thoughts! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## dragbug (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (passat_guy21)*

Passat guy..if the guy with the 1835 is selling it, then WHY is he? Plus buying a motor from someone else you don't know if it leaks, what the bearings look like or how many miles are on it. Also what kind of parts are in it? You know what i mean.. ..its a guessing game.
For a 1600, i would say dump the $1000 into that.
Use some CB stock heads with new valves, springs,keepers anmd retainers for $110
Get some 87mm pistons and cylinders (to make a 1641cc motor) $133
http://cbperformance.com/catalog.asp?ProductID=165
Stock rods will be fine, and if you have a crank already...drill it for 8 pins
Find some used 40MM kadrons and have them sent to AJ Simms http://www.lowbugget.com and they will be absolutely perfecT!!! So about $450 for carbs 
and work
Use all th stock cooling since you have it...
A cam and lifters..say $120 
Use all new bearings and stuff. There your $1000 or so and depending on the cam..with stock valves and 1 3/4 or so exhaust and muffler...will make about 85 horsepower or so. No machining on the case needed so you save money there. So theres your motor..an easy $1000 and will cruise 80-95 all day..be cool and have the ability to top out at a higher speed. Hope this helps!


----------



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (dragbug)*

That was what i was looking for! yOU gUYS rOCK!!!! Thanks again!
So the verdit is Keep the 1600 and dump the G into it!! Reliability plus some power and fairly cheap.... That never happens!! I was assuming i had the choice of: 
Pick two of the following: Reliable, Cheap, Power- because you can't have all three! But by god I think we did it! 
Thanks again!!!


----------



## dragbug (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (passat_guy21)*

Passat guy..if you go with 40 Kadrons...go with a Engle 110 cam and stock rocker arsm and the thing will screaammmm!! Plus it will be driveable


----------



## karimg7 (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (dragbug)*

I'm having my stock 1600 (DP) assembled. I bought a .009, and have not yet bought the Pertronix Ignitor... I was told that is the way to go with a stock engine. I have a single quiet pack, and the last thing I will do (sometime in the near future) is get a pair of Kadrons. I didn't realize there were two sizes: 34 and 40. I was told that dual Kadrons increase horsepower and are more economic than a single stock carb. Does this hold true for both sizes? Or are the 40s less economic?
Help! I'm confused (but that's a personal problem!!)


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (karimg7)*

Im going to be getting a Performance engine in a few months(Anyone know a good place to get a Quality Built Long Block??). I want the engine to be reliable enough that if I want I can jump in the car and drive across the state if I want. Im think specs of something along these lines...
Late model Dual Port case with Chromoly 8mm studs
82mm crankshaft
stock rods
90.5mm Pistons(Maybe, Not sure what size yet.. not any bigger for sure)
Magnaflo muffler(I think)
Dual 40 or 44 Weber carbs
I believe this would be a 2110cc engine. Hows that sound for a reliable performance engine??


----------



## Turbost (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (trickyricky)*

[/QUOTE]When it comes time for the new motor. Thinks about my favorite: 74mm crank x 90.5mm pistons =1904cc of reliable power. Just a thought. The bigger crank creates a few extra issues but it can be worth it.[/QUOTE]
with the 90.5mm pistons do you have to get your head and case Machined?


[Modified by Turbost, 6:24 PM 4-4-2003]


----------



## Darren_1303 (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (Turbost)*

I like driving mine stock ...
i'm getting these from the official Volkswagen service manual, 1970 - 1979..
(it says to run 91 octane, btw)
Horsepower:
"code letter B - 47 @ 4000rpm
code letter B - 57 @4400rpm
code letter AE (up to July 1971) - 50 @ 4000rpm
code letter AE - 60 @ 4400rpm
code letter AE (from August 1971) - 48 @ 4000rpm"
It goes on for awhile ...
Where are these code letters located? I would be really interested to know how much hp/torque my 1600dp has...



[Modified by Darren_1303, 8:39 PM 4-6-2003]


----------



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (Darren_1303)*

those are the case numbers....


----------



## Darren_1303 (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (passat_guy21)*

where can I find them?


----------



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (Darren_1303)*

if i remember right...it is just under the alternator or generator stand. 
If you don't find it let me know and i will post a pic of where you can find it...


----------



## Darren_1303 (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (passat_guy21)*

Cool - I'll go out and look for them this afternoon, when I get out of classes. I'll keep you posted.
THANKS!


----------



## Darren_1303 (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: What is HP of 1600 1641 1776 etc...engines.. (Darren_1303)*

I had some time before class.
AK - 48 @ 4000 (DIN) or 46 @ 4000 (SAE net) and 72 TQ @ 2000.
That seems a little low on the hp side, I can get the car up to 90... THe only way to really know, I guess, is to have it dynoed.
hmm..
Thanks! Great thread.


----------



## cueball vw garage (Jan 3, 2017)

years ago when i used to play around with fuel and air mixtures on stock 1600DP or 1500SP i use to change the main jet and air correction jets and buy a 009 dizzy set it at 10 degrees btc and would get alot more performance out of stock motors i could actually get the wheels spinning


----------



## Jays01 (Mar 17, 2015)

Its hard to get actual numbers without knowing every single detail of an engine. You can have two engines with the exact same parts, but two different hp ratings. It all comes down to how it was built, compression ratio, quality of parts used, proper break-in procedure, and if it's tuned properly. For example, everyone seems to gravitate to a 009 distributor, but if you do a little research, you'll find that it's the worst distributor you could possibly use. The timing isn't consistent, it causes overheating, and it can cause serious detonation issues, there's a reason it's cheap. Your best bet distributor wise is a cast iron Bosch distributor like an 010 or 019. There's a lot to consider even when building a stock engine.


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

And to think there's another world of tuneability out there if you switch to aftermarket fuel injection and crank-trigger spark.


----------

